# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Festivali i Kanës 2005

## autori

Filmat e seleksionuar per te konkuruar ne Festivalin e filmit ne Kanë (prej 11 deri 22 maj 2005) :


-"Lemming" -  Dominik Moll (France) 

-"Peindre ou faire l'amour" -   Arnaud et Jean-Marie Larrieu (France)

-"A history of violence" -  *David Cronenberg* (Kanada) - regjizor i filmave "eXistenZ", "Spider", "Naked Lunch")

-"Where the truth lies" - Atom Egoyan (Kanada)

-"Free zone" -   Amos Gitaï (Izrael)

-"The Best of our times" -  *Hou Hsiao Hsien* (Taivan) - regjizor i "Millennium Mambo")

-"The Three burials of Melquiades Estrada" - Tommy Lee Jones (USA)

-"Bashing" -  Masahiro Kobayashi (Japoni)

-"Election" -  Johnny To (Hong Kong) - regjizor i "Fulltime killer")

-"Shanghai dreams" -  Wang Xiaoshuai (Kinë)

-"Don't come knockin' "- *Wim Wenders* (Gjermani) - regjizor i "Der -
Himmel über Berlin")

-"Last days" - *Gus Van Sant* (USA) - regjizor i "Elephant" , "Finding Forrester", "Good Will Hunting")

-"Broken flowers" - *Jim Jarmusch* (USA) - regjizor i " Ghost Dog", "Dean man")

-"Quando sei nato non puoi piu nasconderti" - Marco Tullio Giordana (Itali) 

-"L' Enfant" - *Jean-Pierre et Luc Dardenne* (Belgjikë) - regjizorë te "Rozetta")

-"Sin City" - Robert Rodriguez , Frank Miller et *Quentin Tarantino*  (USA)

-"Caché" - *Michael Haneke* (Austri) - regjizor i "la pianiste")

-"Manderlay" - *Lars von Trier*  (Danimarkë) - regjizor i "Dogville", "Dancing in the dark")

-"Kilomètre zéro" - Hiner Saleem (Irak)

-"Batalla en el cielo" - Carlos Reygadas (Meksikë)

----------


## peoples

Ky festival do te kete disa filma te mire, te pakten duke pare nga regjizoret qe marrin pjese. Te shpresojme.

Falemners Autori,
 per keto info te "shendetshme" ne f e kinemase; sepse mund te lexosh  nga njerez qe e duan kinemane e jo, njerez qe kerkojne dhe komunikojne ne kete f, duke pyetur se kush ishte mesuesja e shokut Tili. (?) Kjo tregon me se mire se te merresh dhe te transmetosh kulture, eshte pak e rrezikshme sepse nuk do te arrijne asnjehere masat te deshtojne perballe injorances qe i ka mbuluar shpirtin. Dhe keshtu kthehemi ne specie te rralla dhe pa asnje lloj ngjyre. Illisible.

----------


## autori

*JURIA E FESTIVALIT:*

Emir KUSTURICA, Président (Regjizor - Serbi-Mali i Zi)


Toni MORRISON (Shkrimtare -  USA)

Nandita DAS (Aktore - Indi)

Salma HAYEK (Aktore Indi)

Agnès VARDA (Regjizore - France)

John WOO (Regjizor - Kinë)

Fatih AKIN (Regjizor - Gjermani)

Javier BARDEM (Aktor -Spanje)

Benoît JACQUOT (Regjizor - France)

----------


## nausika

[QUOTE=autori]*JURIA E FESTIVALIT:*


Salma HAYEK (Aktore Indi)


Teme interesante...nje korrigjim te vogel..Salma Hayek nuk eshte nga India eshte Mexikane.

shendet

----------


## korçar

Ndonje pronostik?
Ku di une po "Jim Jarmusch, regjisori i "Palmes se Arte" ne festivalin e Kanes 2005", sikur tingellon bukur... (Megjithese nuk e kam pare fare, e as di per cfare flet filmi i tij.) Por meqense Amerika e fitoi vitin e kaluar, si dhe ne 2003 sikur ma ha mendja qe amerikanet kane pak shanse...
Ose ose Cronenberg... pse jo!

----------


## angeldust

[QUOTE=nausika]


> *JURIA E FESTIVALIT:*
> Teme interesante...nje korrigjim te vogel..Salma Hayek nuk eshte nga India eshte Mexikane.
> 
> shendet


Meksikane ndoshta, kur ishte 14 vjec. Tani eshte Amerikane.

----------


## autori

> Ndonje pronostik?
> Ku di une po "Jim Jarmusch, regjisori i "Palmes se Arte" ne festivalin e Kanes 2005", sikur tingellon bukur... (Megjithese nuk e kam pare fare, e as di per cfare flet filmi i tij.) Por meqense Amerika e fitoi vitin e kaluar, si dhe ne 2003 sikur ma ha mendja qe amerikanet kane pak shanse...
> Ose ose Cronenberg... pse jo!


Ne ndryshim nga vjet, ku prioritet  i perzgjedhjes se filmave konkurues  ishte pjesemarrja e regjizoreve disi te rinj (me sebepin qe te konfirmoheshin nepermjet pjesemarrjes se tyre ne nje festival prestigjioz), kete vit, sipas fjaleve te organizatoreve te festivalit, prioritet i eshte dhene pjesemarrjes se regjizoreve te njohur. Pra thene ndryshe, mbas nje Palme te Arte shume te diskutueshme siç qe ajo vjet ("Fahrenheit, 9/11- i M. Mmore) dhe nje tjetre relativisht bindese ne 2003-in ("Elephant" i Gus Van Sant), me sa duket, per ti kthyer festivalit reputacionin disi te "neperkembur", te gjitha gjasat jane qe filmi triumfues te jete i nje regjizori shume te njohur, por edhe te jete film qe pelqehet pothuaj ne unanimitet nga pjesa dermuese e kritikes dhe publikut. Kusturica ne intervisten e tij te pare u shpreh se "ne kete festival do te triumfoje arti dhe vetem arti" . 

Mbetet te shikohet se cili nga filmat ne konkurim i "ploteson" keto "kritere"... Personalisht, e adhuroj  Jim Jarmusch; per me shume rreth filmit te tij te ketij viti, ku ne rolin kryesor eshte Bill Murray (excellent !!) , mund te gjesh tek : 
http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/movies.php?id=2474

Gjithsesi, te vetmin film qe mund te shikoj gjate diteve te Festivalit  eshte "Last days" i Gus van Sant-it, qe del ne sallat e kinemase me 13 maj, pra vecse dy dite pas fillmimit te evenimentit. Pothuaj te gjithe filmat e tijere ne konkurim, dalin ne kinema andej nga shtatori... pffffffff....

----------


## Prototype

Ishalla  fiton Where the truth lies  - Kanada  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Harudi

Edhe pse kishte paraqitur kanditaturën me kohë për pjesëmarrje në Festivalin e filmit në Kanë, filmi i produksionit të Kosovafilm & Jadranfilm në regji të Isa Qosjes e të titulluar KUKUMI,ky film u refuzua nga kryetari i jurisë së Festivalit të Kanit E.Kusturica (serb i lindur në Sarajevë përkrahës i flaktë i regjimit serb të Millosheviqit...).


Syzheu i filmit.
Me hyrjen e trupave të Natos në Kosovë, policia serbe dhe makineria e saj tërhiqet. Edhe çmendina mbetet pa roje. Ndër pacientë tjerë, Kukumi (Luan Jaha), Mara (Anisa Ismajli) dhe Hasani (Donat Qosja), tri figura të pazakonshme dhe fatkeqe dalin, sikurse të tjerët, që ta shijojnë jetën jashtë parmakëve të hekurit, lirinë. Trupat e NATO-s, njerëzit i presin me eufori e entuziazëm. Euforia i rrëmben personazhet e filmit Kukumi të cilët bredhin nëpër Kosovë, duke u përpjekur të inkuadrohen në jetën normale. Por njerëzit nuk i pranojnë, i dëbojnë nga çdo tubim. Në këtë realitet të ri, personazheve u mbeten pak zgjedhje...

Në rolet kryesore: Luan Jaha, Anisa Ismaili, Donat Qosja, Yllka Gashi, Shkumbin Istrefi, Xhevat Qorraj...

për më shumë:

http://www.kukumi.com

----------


## autori

[QUOTE=Harudi]Edhe pse kishte paraqitur kanditaturën me kohë për pjesëmarrje në Festivalin e filmit në Kanë, filmi i produksionit të Kosovafilm & Jadranfilm në regji të Isa Qosjes e të titulluar KUKUMI,ky film u refuzua nga kryetari i jurisë së Festivalit të Kanit E.Kusturica (serb i lindur në Sarajevë përkrahës i flaktë i regjimit serb të Millosheviqit...).


Harudi,
Kur ti shikojme fenomenet pa syze nacionale, gjêrat do shkojne me mire, qofte per ne shqiptaret, qofte per ballkanasit ne pergjithesi.

Pa bere rolin e avokatit  mbrojtes te  Emir Kusturices, dua thjesht te shpjegoj se *NUK eshte presidenti i Jurise se festivalit ai qe ben perzgjedhjen e filmave* !! Ai thjesht i shikon 20 filmat e perzgjedhur per konkurim pergjate diteve te festivalit dhe ben shperndarjen e çmimeve ne fund te tij. KAQ. 

 Perzgjedhjen e filmave ne konkurim (20 filma nga 1300 filma te kandiduar), e ben nje komision pergatitor, me ne krye Gilles Jacob ("babai" i Kanës) dhe Emir Kusturicen NUK e pyet askush per kete perzgjedhje.

Nuk kam as me te voglen ide se si duhet te jete filmi "Kukumi", por me duket mese normale qe ai te mos jete perzgjedhur ne 20 filmat per konkurim, midis 1300 filmave kandidues ... ! Pra vetem 1% e kandidaturave fitojne ... 

Bo boooo, Sa shpejt ja vure fajin Kusturices !! Dhe jemi veçse ne fushen e artit !! Bej hesap sikur te ishim tek "politika"...

----------


## Harudi

[QUOTE=autori
Nuk kam as me te voglen ide se si duhet te jete filmi "Kukumi", por me duket mese normale qe ai te mos jete perzgjedhur ne 20 filmat per konkurim, midis 1300 filmave kandidues ... ! Pra vetem 1% e kandidaturave fitojne ... 

Bo boooo, Sa shpejt ja vure fajin Kusturices !! Dhe jemi veçse ne fushen e artit !! Bej hesap sikur te ishim tek "politika"...[/QUOTE]

Aty edhe e kisha fjalën,tek konkurimi i 1.300 filmave e jo tek 20-shi!
Ekzistojnë deklaratat nga zyrtarët e Kosovafilmi,por është e vërtetë se tingëllojnë me karakter politik,andaj nuk po i sjellë.

*Ju kërkoj falje për politizimin e temës!*

Përshëndetje!

----------


## autori

> Aty edhe e kisha fjalën,tek konkurimi i 1.300 filmave e jo tek 20-shi!
> Ekzistojnë deklaratat nga zyrtarët e Kosovafilmi,por është e vërtetë se tingëllojnë me karakter politik,andaj nuk po i sjellë.
> 
> Ju kërkoj falje për politizimin e temës



Problem nuk eshte "politizimi" apo jo i temes (nese do te ish diçka e vertete, pse jo !).  "Problemi" eshte se NUK eshte kryetari i Jurise se Festivalit ai qe ben perzgjedhjen e filmave per konkurim, por komisioni pergatitior i Festivalit.

Do ta ënderronim nje film shqiptar ne Kanë... 

Gjithsesi, *faleminderit per adresen web te filmit*. 
Pershendetje.

----------


## autori

> Ndonje pronostik?
> Ku di une po "Jim Jarmusch, regjisori i "Palmes se Arte" ne festivalin e Kanes 2005", sikur tingellon bukur... (Megjithese nuk e kam pare fare, e as di per cfare flet filmi i tij.) Por meqense Amerika e fitoi vitin e kaluar, si dhe ne 2003 sikur ma ha mendja qe amerikanet kane pak shanse...
> Ose ose Cronenberg... pse jo!


hehe, Korçar,
ka fort mundesi qe pronostika jote te dalë... Sot fillon Festivali dhe, jo pak periodikë te kinemase (mbi te gjitha "les cahiers du cinéma") i japin fort shance filmit te Jim Jarmusch-it per te fituar Palmen e arte ! Ne rolet kryesore te filmit te tij jane Sharone Stone dhe Bill Murray ( hmmm, ky i fundit eshte nje nga aktorët e mi më te preferuar!!).
Jim Jarmusch ka bere pak filma, por te gjithe, TE MIRE (ndofta ben nje perjashtim te vogel filmi i tij i fundit, "Coffy and cigaretes"...)

----------


## D&G Feminine

Po shifja dje te lajmet e TF2 nje speciale per Kusturicen, sesi e prezantoi veten ne nje koncert "Je suis Monsieur cinema" dhe sesi amerikanet jane shume indiferente ndaj talentit te Kosturices. Scorceze me duket se kishte degjuar ndonjere, lol 

Te dalim te akuzat e politizmit te Kosturices, ja kane bere shpesh edhe vete francezet, duke e quajtur pro-serb megjithese eshte serbo-boshnjak, po ai thote qe ne filmat e tij ai vlerson Jugosllavine sic ka qene pa anuar nga Serbia.

----------


## autori

> Po shifja dje te lajmet e TF2 nje speciale per Kusturicen, sesi e prezantoi veten ne nje koncert "Je suis Monsieur cinema" dhe sesi amerikanet jane shume indiferente ndaj talentit te Kosturices. Scorceze me duket se kishte degjuar ndonjere, lol 
> 
> Te dalim te akuzat e politizmit te Kosturices, ja kane bere shpesh edhe vete francezet, duke e quajtur pro-serb megjithese eshte serbo-boshnjak, po ai thote qe ne filmat e tij ai vlerson Jugosllavine sic ka qene pa anuar nga Serbia.



Ose nuk e ke degjuar mire, ose nuk e ke kuptuar mire informacionin mbi Kusturicen. Martin Scorcese eshte nje nga regjizorët më cinefilë (kinomanë) qe mund te kete, keshtu qe eshte pothuaj e pamundur qe ai te mos e e njohe Kusturicen. E PAMUNDUR !!

Ah, sa per John Woo, nje nga 9 anetaret e Jurise dhe regjizor i disa filmave te njohur ("Face off", "M : I - 2" -Mission : impossible 2), ne nje interviste te tij te djeshmen ne TV, shprehej  gati me turp se nuk kish pare asnjehere ndonje film te Kusturices edhe pse kish degjuar per talentin e tij te jashtezakonshem.
Por ky nuk eshte "problem" as i Kusturices, as i kinemase europiane ne pergjithesi, por i izolacionizmit te kinemase Holliwoodiane dhe asaj amerikane ne pergjithesi. 


Gjithsesi,
jane te gjitha shancet qe kete vit, cmimet qe Juria do te shperdaje te jene te tilla qe te vleresojne filmat më te mire dhe më interesante. "Pro-serbizmi" i Kusturices eshte pallavër gazetareske. Ai eshte nga ata artiste sa te quaje Kanën atdheun e tij...

----------


## D&G Feminine

E kam degjuar dhe kuptuar shume mire informacionin per Kusturicen, edhe po te le menjane njohurine time te frengjishtes, poshte ishin subtitles ne anglisht.

Thashe me duket Skorceze, sepse nuk e mbaj mend mire, por eshte e sigurt qe ishte nje nga keta kryesoret e Hollivudit. Kusturica iu prezantua edhe ai i tha nuk te kam degjuar ndonjehere. Une kam fituar dy here Palmen e Arte, i tha. Oh ok, that's good, iu pergjigj ai. Une nuk perjashtoj ketu xhelozi ndermjet artistesh, po konkluzionin qe Kusturica nuk vlersohet ne Amerike, nuk e bera une, e beri komentatori.

Do apo nuk do ti Kusturica eshte pro-serb. Francezet e ngriten ne qiell talentin e tij, duke shtuar qe eshte serbofil. Kusturica mund ta quaje Kanen atdheun e tij, po filmat nuk po i ben per Francen po per Serbine, dhe duhet ta dish se pretendon qe serbet nuk jane fajtore po viktima si gjithe te tjeret ne filmat e tij.

Salut!

----------


## autori

Pashë filmin e Hapjes se Festivalit  "LEMMING", film francez nga Dominik Moll. Nje perzgjedhje e çuditshme : nje film shume i dobët  per te hapur nje Festival prestigjioz...

----------


## Henri

Ç'bëhet andej nga Kana? ndonjë gjë për t'u parë apo po e kthejnë edhe Palmën në Oscar?

----------


## Larsus

Larsi prape prezantohet me nje film per Ameriken, vendin qe s'e ka shkelur kurre I forte eshte per zotin.. ja c'thote:

_Lars Von Trier on why a film about America, a country he has never visited: This film is very similar to the other films I have made. They are dark, they have some sarcasm in them. America is a good subject because such a big, big part of our lives has to do with America. ...America is kind of sitting on the world, there's no question about it. And therefore I'm making films that have to do with America, because America fills about 60% of my brain. All the words in there, all the things I've experienced in my life, about 60% of them  and I'm not very happy about that  is American. So in fact I am American, but I can't go there to vote, I can't change anything because I'm from a small country. And that is why I make films about America. I don't think it's so strange._ 

Dogville, megjithese i gjate, ja vlente tu shifte..dhe ky eshte vazhdim i historise se Grace, po now, Larsi diskuton idene e demokracise dhe barqazise.. white power over negros ..do te jete interesant, ndoshta jo per palme por per ndonje cope te vogel  :buzeqeshje: 

Jury presided by Emir Kusturica:

----------


## autori

> Ç'bëhet andej nga Kana? ndonjë gjë për t'u parë apo po e kthejnë edhe Palmën në Oscar?


Henri,

kam pritur te kalojne disa dite qe te beja nje permbledhje nga ç'kam lexuar deri tani per Kanën (meqe fatkeqesisht, nuk jam vete atje ... 

Eshte prezantuar pothuaj gjysma e filmave ne konkurim (20 filma), po aq edhe nga kategorite e tjera ("un certain regard", kategorite jashte konkurimit, etj etj).

Nga ç'kam kuptuar :
-filmi i Lars Von Tirer-it, "Manderlay" nuk eshte aq i magjishem sa "Dogville". Sipas kritikes qe kam lexu deri tani (dhe qe i zë besë), dy jane arsyet kryesore: se pari, mungesa e Nicole Kidman-it (rolin e saj e luan Bryce Dallas Howard, aktorja e filmit "Village") -eshte ne foton e pare te meposhtme, dhe e dyta, "perseritja" e te njejtes "formule": mungese dekori, loje "teatrale" (me nje ndryshim: kete rradhe, dyshemeja nuk eshte e zeze, por e bardhe). Pra, asgje e re nga ana vizuale...
Lexova se LVT (Lars Von Trier) lajmeroi anullimin e xhirimit te kapitullit te trete te filmit, per te reflektuar më mire per nje vazhdim ndofta "ndryshe" te trilogjisë se famshme (Dogville-Manderlay-..... ). 

-Nga ana tjeter, nje kinema e ardhur nga nje vend jo shume i "shquar"  ne kete art, po ben bujë: Filmat meksikane. Ne konkurimin zyrtar, merr pjese filmi "Batalla en el cielo" (Beteja ne qiell), te cilin kritika, per momentin, e konsideron  si "bombën" e festivalit. Carlos Reygadas, Regjizor i filmit,  nuk eshte veçse 32 vjeç  dhe ky nuk eshte veçse filmi i dyte i tij ( i pari quhet "japan" i prezantuar ne kane para dy vjetesh, ne kategorine e te rinjve). 

-Filmi i Gus Van Sant-it, autorit te "Elefant" (palma e Arte ne 2003-shin), pra filmi i tij i fundit "Last days" qe tregon ditet e fundit te kengetarit Kurt Cobain (i grupit "Nirvana") perpara se te vriste veten, eshte pritur mire nga publiku dhe kritika. Filmi ka dale dje edhe ne kinemate e Frances, do te shkoj ta shikoj neser dhe do te them.  Gjithsesi, Gus Van Sant nuk "gabon" pothuaj asnjehere, filmat e tij kane qene gjithmone te arrirë. Megjithate, nga ç'kam lexuar, nuk mendohet te rimarre palmen e arte (a do ta bente Kusturica nje "gafë" te tille ti jepte Palmen e Arte per te dyten here nje regjizori, duke e "barazuar" keshtu me veten ??   :u shkriva:  - Kusturica e ka fituar dy here palmen e arte, dhe eshte nder 3 regjizoret e vetëm qe e ka fitu 2 here ate qe ai e quan "kampinati boteror i ... filmit !!   :pa dhembe:  )

-Pardje ishte rradha e Cronenberg-ut te shfaqte filmin e tij, aq te shumepritur (Croneberg-u ka bere "eXistenZ", "Spider", "Naked Lunch"). Filmi titullohet "A history of Violence" dhe konsiderohet si filmi më komercial qe Cronenbergu ka bere ndonjehere. Kritika eshte shume e mire, dhe ka fort gjasa te jete fituesi i Palmes se arte. Te shohim ...

-Ndersa dje ishte rradha e Jim Jarmusch-it per te prezantu filmin e tij. 
Wow, edhe per Jarmousch-in kritika eshte shume e mire, dhe fansat e Jarmusch-it jane pref keq qe kete rradhe, te jete ai fituesi i trofeut ! Pas 6 vjetesh pushim, autori i " Ghost Dog", "Dean man" etj etj, si dhe ai qe konsiderohet si shpresa e kinematografise indipendente amerikane dhe Njujorkeze, kthehet serish ne Kanë me nje film tejet te ndjeshem.
Ne rolet kryesore jane Bill Murray dhe Sharon Stone (j'adore les 2 !!  :muah:  ) 

-Per te mos harruar, ne diten e dyte te festivalit, nje tjeter film qe beri pershtypje ishte "Caché", i Michael Haneke- regjizorit te "La pianiste" (cmimi i madh i jurise ne 2001-shin). Haneke eshte regjizor austriak, por filmin e tij te fundit e ka xhiruar ne france; aktorja kryesore eshte e famshja Juliette Binoche. Kritika jo vetem qe ishte e mire, por mendohet se filmi ne fjale te jete nje pretendent i fuqishem per Palmen se Arte.

me poshte, foto e filmave te pare te komentuar me lart:
-Manderlay (i LVT)
-Batailla nel cielo
-Last days (Gus van sant)

----------

